# Do you allow your dog/s in the bedroom?



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

and if you do, do you allow them on the bed?


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Izzy sleeps in my room. She has her own bed but she'll come up for cuddles on mine. she mainly sleeps in her bed but sometimes stays on mine. 
Jasper sleeps in my mum's room on her bed.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I voted yes inches bedroom but not on the bed, but that's not entirely true.
They sleep in their own crates in my room
And every now and then they come up on the bed after they've been out to the toilet if I want a lie in.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Io yes to both
Bigby yes to bedroom, but he sleeps on sofa.


----------



## Spidei (Mar 10, 2014)

All three of mine come into my and OH's bedroom and are allowed to get on the bed if they want to  Only rule is they have to get off if told 'off'. 
Taza normally sleeps on the bed by our feet, Riley normally sleeps on his own bed on the floor but sometimes comes up for cuddles between us, and Echo usually sleeps on his blanket on the floor and gets on the bed to wake us up and have the occasional cuddle


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Up until Isla, I've allowed the dogs on the bed. Now I've got a really nice bedcover and don't want it spoilt, so no dogs, sorry Isla.

Last dog, Jodi, slept in the bedroom with us in her own bed. At the moment Isla is kept in the kitchen diner at night, but she may well end up with the freedom of the house at night. I'm not worried she's going to chew anything, it's just a habit we've got into over where she sleeps.
She's allowed into the bedroom during the day though, but doesn't stop.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Yep mine go where they like and usually sleep where I sleep. They do sometimes get on the bed but usually not for long as they get too hot.
Its always worked for us with all the dogs Ive had over the years.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

No, mine aren't allowed upstairs.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Yes and Yes, they are allowed in the bedroom and they mainly sleep on the bed, they have a bed on the floor and they can wander off into the kitchen and sleep on the bed in there if they choose, but the tend to stay on the bed, it wasn't my choice to have them on bed but Hector was waking us early but not because he wanted to go out and husband caved and put him on the bed and he went right back to sleep, so then her took him to bed that night and he has remained there ever since, and the same happened with Hilde.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Just one of my four sleeps in the bedroom - on the bed if she wants and under the duvet if she wants, too. Ziggy can't jump onto the bed any more, and is sometimes sick at night; Fly and Flossie love to chew fabric, I'd have no duvet left if they got their teeth into it, so they keep Ziggy company in the kitchen.


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

Pretty self explanatory:


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2015)

Yes, my babies are allowed anywhere else in the house apart from the sofa. Zara hardly ever sleeps on bed though. Oscar is a regular midnight visitor, and unfortunately has a bad habit of wanting lots of cuddles in the night.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Yes they can go in the bedroom and they can sleep on my bed, they spend most of the day on my bed only stirring for outings and food!


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

All the time we live in a one bed flat yest they come in my room when I am in and they are allowed on the bed. Should I go back to having stairs then the dogs will not be allowed upstairs so no to bed, maybe a sunday morning......


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

No, absolutely not.

On a couple of occasions my dogs have stopped in a room in a B&B with me and I was ready to strangle all 3 of them. Too much fidgeting, changing sleeping spots and snoring/dreaming for me to deal with on a regular basis. I would never have them on the bed, too unhygienic for me.


----------



## XemzX (Dec 23, 2013)

He's a greyhound - we don't really have much choice!  lol
We do put a blanket over however and take it off when we sleep to protect our bedding.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes they were allowed on and in the bed, now they tho they sleep in their crates in another room.

Mainly due to the fact they keep us awake wiggling around all night. Also because OH nearly squashed one in his sleep and he was pretty traumatised by it [dog is fine] and they are perfectly happy in their crates.


----------



## icklemunch (May 4, 2015)

Yep to both . We also share with my two free roam house bunnies. I do have a baby gate up in the day though as he's a loon and don't want him running up and down and ending up with an injury.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

No never 



Sharing my bed on the sofa when we were sleeping downstairs nursing Indie


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

yes allowed and also sleeps in my bed every night


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

one is, despite having peed on my bed 2 nights ago, ontop of my phone, which id chucked on there whilst i went to bathroom, one fried phone later, he still is [ i and neighbours like to sleep and this is only way to do it]
one is not allowed upstairs, and never has been, too big, too old
and
one is used to her crate from previous home and goes in at bedtime by herself


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

MrsZee said:


> Yes, my babies are allowed anywhere else in the house apart from the sofa. Zara hardly ever sleeps on bed though. Oscar is a regular midnight visitor, and unfortunately has a bad habit of wanting lots of cuddles in the night.


You lie like a cheap Russian watch! Since I incorporated the new bed in the new bedroom Oscar has only ever visited the once and struggled to climb aboard because the new bed is 69cms tall whereas the old one was only 25cms. Although I improvised a ramp to assist his boarding he eyes it with a great deal of suspicion.

Typical bloody Sar'!


----------



## LittleHolly (Jun 15, 2015)

most the time no I don't but some nights when I just want to come to bed and chill I don't want to put dogs in their crate to early so I do let them in and on the bed until 10ish when their let out for a wee and put to bed, mostly no though.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Our dogs have all been allowed anywhere in the house except the bed.My bed is my safe haven from dog hair.When i was young we had dobys and they slept in my bed.I remember getting kicked out of bed and all the dog hair and that is what makes me not allow dogs on the bed anymore.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

yes and yes. I can't asleep until i hear their heavy breathing and snores. The bed thing isn't intentional but a losing battle, they have their own bed, but mommas is better so they wait until they think im asleep they slowly creep up. I don't even bother telling them to get down anymore


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

I never developed the habit of allowing the poods on the bed as they both had dreadfully volatile stomachs when younger, so they sleep in the kitchen. I wanted the cats to sleep on my bed until discovering that they both like weeing on duvets! So, they have access to the whole house during the night except bedrooms and the kitchen.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I can't really vote as it's different for all three of mine. Missy is allowed on my bed, and sleeps on there every night. Ty up until recently was on my bed but I've just got a new one so I've relocated him to the floor again on my old duvet, and Cash sleeps in the hallway and is not allowed in my bedroom.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

No dogs allowed in the bedroom at all  Parents rules, if it were up to me I wouldn`t mind him popping up whilst I`m there during the day but once I slept with him and he moved spots all night, drinking, shaking himself off, yawning with a dramatic noise and when it was finally morning he woke me up whining right in front of my face at 6am 
Downstairs I can`t hear him and he`ll sleep in until I do


----------



## BillyPops (Jun 14, 2015)

Popsie goes up and sleeps on the bed during the day and later in the evening. When we go up, she moves into her own bed and Billy takes over her spot. Then when I get into bed, Billy moves over and I get the warm spot  About 10 minutes after lights out, Popsie gets out of her bed and goes to sleep on the rug but she's always back in her bed by morning.

When they first came to me, they both slept on the bed until one night when Billy learned how to do his contented sighing noise. Popsie must have thought it was a growl because she got off the bed and now rarely comes up if Billy's there.

I moved Billy's bed out of the bedroom a while back because he wasn't using it. Sometimes, Popsie teases him and lays right out across the bed in the evening so there's nowhere for him to get on. He sits there with great big eyes, looking between the bed, Popsie's bed, the floor and me as if to say 'She's taking up all the space Mum, where am _I_ going to sleep?'


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I couldn't imagine anything worse than a dog in the be....



Oh...nevermind


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

I don't like my dogs going upstairs so no, not any more. We have really steep stairs and with Bo and her past leg issues I don't allow it.

When we lived in a house with no stairs then the girls slept on bed........


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Yes to both, I'm going through a very bad bit of worry and anxiety and currently in bed with my furry rock next to me.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

StormyThai said:


> I couldn't imagine anything worse than a dog in the be....
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...nevermind


Oh so sweet, that's such a lovely photo


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Allow is a heck of a word! I might be in the bath and suddenly a nose is shoved under my hand. They stay upstairs with me if the OH is on late shift, so I have three cwtched up with me til he gets home.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Georgina sleeps on her mattress next to my bed and has done from being 8 weeks old. I'm pleased she does because she's a bit of a night owl and often potters off to the kitchen in the middle of the night to have a drink of water or eat the remains of her dinner. Occasionally during the day she'll sit on my bed to look out of the window but never stays there too long. 

Gwylim considers my double bed belongs to him but graciously allows me to sleep on a third of it ... if I'm lucky! For such an itsy-bitsy little dog he takes up an awful lot of room and we have to go through a nightly ritual of him scrabbling around to get comfortable, followed by a tummy rub and a few kisses and cuddles before he finally settles down and goes to sleep but unlike Georgina once he's asleep that's it till morning!


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

Only upstairs if a human is up there though they don't really want to go there without one.

Night time they sleep on the bed and generally the spot they pick, they stay there until they wake up. They will generally sleep until the humans wake up.

Though they happily sleep downstairs when err privacy is required...


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

yes and yes. though I've just downsized from a kingsize bed to a double and the difference is crazy he used to take up half my kingsize bed so he takes up even more space in my double but as long as he doesn't lay by my legs I'm not overly bothered, I can't cope with feeling like my legs are trapped


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

SingingWhippet said:


> Pretty self explanatory:


That's like our lot - in the bedroom, on the bed, most often in the bed LOL


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

Errrrr.... Yes! Teddy sleeps in the bed. And indeed under the cover on a chilly night......

Whisper sleeps in our bedroom but on her own Tufffies bed. xx

Tbh I love having Teddy with me. No end of times I've been having a nightmare and I've woken up to him snuggled right up - he definitely senses when I'm upset xx


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

XemzX said:


> He's a greyhound - we don't really have much choice!  lol
> We do put a blanket over however and take it off when we sleep to protect our bedding.
> View attachment 249965


Love the Magic Eyes!


----------



## spots (Aug 10, 2014)

Not normally, no.
Every once in a blue moon when I want a cuddle or to keep an eye on her if she's poorly I let her sleep in my bed. The rest of the time she doesn't even have access to upstairs.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Dillon sleeps at the side of the bed, during the day he spends a lot of time lying on the bed looking out of window.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Here's Molly


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

As a general rule, no. He is a nuisance and keeps moving/waking me up/standing on my head. If I want some more sleep at the weekend I will let him in after he has been out for his morning wee and he is pretty happy to snuggle up so I can have a bit of a lie-in.


----------



## XemzX (Dec 23, 2013)

lostbear said:


> Love the Magic Eyes!


I thought it was pretty scary myself! lol


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

Sleeps with me and doesn't move unless i get up for the loo (i'm that age LOL) then he sits on the floor and waits for me ;o)


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Yup. He's not allowed to sleep on the bed if both me and hubby are in it but is allowed if it's just one of us. Although he doesn't tend to sleep with hubby for some reason.


----------



## Aahlly (Sep 12, 2014)

When I just had the one dog then yes, she slept on my bed bed but now with three plus four cats it's too much! Sometimes I even boot the cats out of the bedroom for the night as although they sleep well, the amount of heat they generate is unreal! Duvet plus four cats piled on top of me and I feel like I'm sleeping on the surface of the sun! The only time I made an exception was after Ghost had his orthopaedic surgery. He slept on the bed next to me while he was recovering so I could keep a close eye on him (luckily he's too little to jump down on his own or I wouldn't have risked it)


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

yes, if tigger isn't in the bedroom cos tigger doesn't like the dogs and will just hide behind the bed when they come in. having said that after sharing a home with the dogs for six years he's finally found one he likes. i don't know whether it's cos cherokee is calmer then the other two but he will happily sleep in his favourite spot on my pillow if i have her in bed with me.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2015)

Usually crated beside my bed, but on the very odd occasion that the cat doesn't come in at night I may let her sleep with me. But generally we both sleep better if she's crated. 

I do like having her in my room so I can hear if she's ill or has a problem in the night.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

I voted no however that is not an 100% no.

On occasions they are allowed up ( but not all together) and when they are allowed up they are allowed to sleep in the bed with us. 
Skyla has slept with us most of this week just so we can keep an eye on her and make sure she isn't fussing her stitches and Taz comes up to bed with me when my husband is working nights


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

No dogs upstairs here can't cope with the dog hair, I like a clean a bed but ......

OH goes to London every 4months over night for training and Zab some how ends up on the bed  !!
OH would have the dogs on the bed and when we first started dated Mylo would be UNDER the covers with us , I use to hate it !! But I like fresh covers and PJs shower before bed and shower in the morning so dogs on the bed is a big no no for me.

Plus we sometimes end up with a baby in the bed at 3am in the morning


----------



## quagga (Jun 11, 2014)

Casper started in his crate in my room but then I started letting him up every so often and now I have him on the bed every night 

He would happily sleep in his crate if I wanted him to but I like having him with me he is no trouble, it's a double bed and we have a side each. When I wake up in the morning I say his name and he comes to give me kisses and a cuddle so it's worth the hairy bed


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Toffee is not allowed upstairs at all. Candy sleeps on the foot of the bed but is not allowed up during the day. In our old caravan we slept at either end so had a dog each but the new caravan has a proper double bed. We had a night away a few weeks ago and I put Candy's blanket in the middle of the foot , a very small blanket folded up to Candy size. Toffee jumped up when I had gone to bed and curled up very neatly on the blanket so she was allowed to stay and Candy slept on the side. Candy never moves till I get up.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Yes and yes Chip is allowed any where except IN the bed, I did start off with the intention of not having him in the bedroom at all but he was so poorly for such a long time it was easier to have him on the bed than to keep getting up to check if he was ok he has his own cover on the bed that he goes under to sleep after our night time ritual of kisses and cuddles and once he settles he does not move until I get up no matter what time that is, unless he has a bad tummy and really needs to go out then I get woken with him gently licking my face


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2015)

Bedroom yes, dogs have free roam of the house. 
Our bed no, I get precious little time actually in the bed and when I'm finally in it I don't like to share. OH is lucky I let him in bed LOL!
However, dogs are allowed in the kids' bed and do sleep with them when it's cold. In the summer when it's hot they much prefer the cool bare floor.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Were Dog free upstairs . 

When we got our first bull terrier 20 years ago we used to let him sleep with us , the bloody kicks off him through the night were painful lol , never again !


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Pheobe is allowed on the bed but not to sleep.. and she's not allowed upstairs without human supervision as she's a destroyer.
She sleeps in her crate in our bedroom.. It's one of those temporary things for a few nights while she settles in.. it's been 6 months now


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

This is my bed currently, I shall have to go and squeeze myself into it in a moment









How can I disturb this little face


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

All 3 of mine sleep in my bedroom, the two girls sleep on the bed & sometimes Lupin slides under the covers
Zephyr has his own bed or a small sofa to sleep on as he gets too hot if I'm in bed
They are all very quiet sleepers:Happy


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








nope, no pets on furniture here!!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Thanks for all the cute pictures! If this was a competition I'd have trouble choosing.the winner 

I'm a No dog in the bedroom one here.


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

I voted No but that's purely for practical reasons, not out of choice. If I could I'd prefer Horace in the bedroom but on his own bed. Ilike dogs on the bed for cuddles, and I'm happy with dogs on the bed when I'm not in it but I'd prefer to be left alone to actually sleep.

At the moment though Horace has to stay downstairs. Partly because of the ongoing cat training - upstairs is a cat safe zone where they can get away from him. It also means I don't have to worry about him eating small cat toys or getting in the litter box!
Secondly for safety, our staircase is steep and slippery, I'd be constantly worried about him injuring himself on them.

Need to move into a bungalow lol!


----------



## Romeo&beast (Oct 29, 2015)

No way! 
I saw this thing on tv a few years back of a dog attacking its owner while they were asleep in bed together. 
Plus all that dog hair and dirt, you know the dog dust dirt, in my bed? No I don't think so. 
They sleep out the kitchen with a large plastic dog bed with a dog pillow. The colour of the pillow is disgusting. I am not allowed to take it out every time I try to move it he stops me. So I don't disturb his bed he doesn't disturb mine.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

_Allowed_ in the bedroom?! Milly's locked in it when I go out.

And as that is the case, it would be preeeetty stoopid of me to try and ban her from the bed.... Catching the deluge in a paper cup, springs to mind. 

Having said that, though, she isn't allowed to sleep on my bed at night. She gets her treat in her crate and sleeps in there.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Yes, definately!! In the bed properly, under the covers. I dont have any heating so it makes sense to fill the bed with furry hot water bottles.

Im amazed they stay though as I fidget alot and they tend to get kicked around and shoved for half the night.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes and yes ...... Lucy always gets in and under the quilt. I think she gets cold.

Oscar will get in early morning, either sneaks on the bottom or lays on the pillows.

Poppy prefers her own bed but gets on once OH gets up ....if it means I get longer in bed, they can all get in, I like my sleep !


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

I forgot to add - Teddy have to his own 'comforter' who resides on our bed too lol. His beloved 'Octopus' - looks disgusting but he adores it........ Octopus has to come on holiday with us too lol. xx (Excuse the unfolded pj's in the background!!  )


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Hanlou said:


> I forgot to add - Teddy have to his own 'comforter' who resides on our bed too lol. His beloved 'Octopus' - looks disgusting but he adores it....


That's hannahs' favourite toy too! Even though Alfie has destuffed it and it looks just as rough as yours!
My one caveat to dogs on the bed is no soft toys though...mainly coz I know what Adam does with them


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Romeo&beast said:


> No way!
> I saw this thing on tv a few years back of a dog attacking its owner while they were asleep in bed together.


Yeah! I believe Stephen King was solely responsible for that.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Yes and OH and I are careful not to disturb him too much when we try and slide under the duvet! 

He actually spends a good part of the day up on our bed and I bought a cover that specifically disguises muddy paw prints to lay over our bedding to keep it at least respectable for a few days.

If not on the bed, then he will be on the sofa. This picture is of him taking over the bed I had made up for myself downstairs when I was feeling poorly. I must have made the mistake of leaving the room for 3 seconds and Jack made hasty work of taking it over!


----------



## Bluefluffybirmans (Jun 9, 2014)

My first dog I lived at home and he wasn't allowed upstairs, second dog we owned our own flat but she wasn't allowed in the bedroom.
I fell pregnant and suffered almost instantly with pregnancy insomnia, and discovered that a nap on the bed with my girl next to me and her rhythmic gentle snoring would send me straight to sleep. :Happy I miss her and our naps very much.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2015)

Romeo&beast said:


> No way!
> I saw this thing on tv a few years back of a dog attacking its owner while they were asleep in bed together.


Do you think the dog attacked the owner because the dog was allowed in the bed?

I don't think I would own dogs if I were afraid of them attacking me in my sleep....


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Romeo&beast said:


> No way!
> I saw this thing on tv a few years back of a dog attacking its owner while they were asleep in bed together.
> Plus all that dog hair and dirt, you know the dog dust dirt, in my bed? No I don't think so.
> They sleep out the kitchen with a large plastic dog bed with a dog pillow. The colour of the pillow is disgusting. I am not allowed to take it out every time I try to move it he stops me. So I don't disturb his bed he doesn't disturb mine.


Can't speak for you, but my dog is neither dusty nor dirty and I'm fairly sure she isn't going to attack me whilst I sleep.

She curls up at the bottom of my bed and stays there all night.


----------



## melannie (Sep 4, 2015)

Animallover26 said:


> and if you do, do you allow them on the bed?


Not if I can stop him from running in my bedroom, lol, he is like a speeding bullet and then if he gets past me he jumps straight up on the bed and I have to tell him to get the heck down off my bed (when he wants to listen to me that is , lol), its quite a high jump too on and off the bed because its a 'super king size' bed *(ultra expensive bed and the bedding is too)*, I am taller than most ladies and* my* feet cant even get anywhere near the floor if I dangle them over the edge, so I defo would not recommend a dog jumping on and off a high bed, mostly if they are either very young pups and/or old dogs, its a very well known fact that they can do themselves harm in the process, sometimes very bad harm indeed.

I would not recommend that anyone take a dog into their own bed *if he hasn't been sleeping in it previously*, *but that's everyone's own choice*, mines has two giant crates, one next to my bedroom door where he can keep guard and also see, hear and smell me too while I am in my bed (he cant really see me when I am lying down in my bed but he knows for sure I am there) and I have the another one in another area of my house, he walks in them with no fuss at all and sleeps, if I go out or go to sleep then the doors would get locked on the crates, I cant see me changing a good routine already set in place, although who knows, maybe at some time I may, doubt it very much though as I find it rather disgusting too, I know lots of people love it but its not for me, my choice, not to mention things like the bugs/ticks/germs etc that they bring in too, Yuk  lol.

On the evening of the day he had his little operation 6 weeks ago or something like that I did take him into my bed though because the general anesthetic drugs had not wore off and I thought it best to keep him 'very' close to me just in case, he could have fallen off the bed though and hurt himself and the wound but I made sure to keep him basically right at my side nice and cozy :Smuggrin, he was so drugged up I doubt he knew what was going on anyway, then next day it was back to the usual using the crates or the floor/rugs etc etc.
As I say, its everyone's own choice at the end of the day isn't it, but as for now its not for me, I used to do it with a few dogs I previously had and I could always remember every time thinking "never again do I let any other dog I get into my bed" because they just take over it, so no, not for me, not at this point anyway, things may change though in those freezing winter nights  lol.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2015)

No he isn't allowed in my bedroom but is allowed in the little living room bit attatched to my bedroom, I have a baby gate to stop him going in my room.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Nope, never...





I have to say, one or two replies to this thread have amused me with the reasoning why dogs shouldn't be allowed on the bed! My dogs aren't dirty or dusty(?), they are not riddled with bugs and ticks, I'm not generally worried about them attacking me(??) and I reckon I have just as many germs as they do!


----------



## melannie (Sep 4, 2015)

magpie said:


> My dogs aren't dirty or dusty, they are not riddled with bugs and ticks, and I reckon I have just as many germs as they do!





Sweety said:


> Can't speak for you, but my dog is neither dusty nor dirty. She curls up at the bottom of my bed and stays there all night.


Really  ? lol, well anyone that *thinks* their dogs are not dirty at all are wrong, simple test on how dirty '*they all get' *is take the dog out for a walk or let them in the garden on the lawn etc or worse still out in bad weather and when you bring them in the house have a light coloured towel/cloth to wipe them clean (wipe each foot and all the underside of the dog thoroughly) , try it and then tell me the results, LOL, I can guarantee you 100% they get pretty filthy even in quite dry weather 'especially if they go on grass' and they do or can carry germs/bugs etc of several different types, but anyway's, as I said earlier, *its everyone's own choice*, I just don't like the filth in my very expensive bed making it dirty or leaving their germs or bugs around in my bed, the bedding is either light cream or white-ish colour too and also very expensive, so its a defo no-no for me,* its just too much for some people I guess*, I also hate them slobbering all over my face and bed too, YUKKKK, lol


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Yes. Holly doesn't often get up on my bed though, she prefers my bedroom floor even during the day.
Ted wasn't allowed upstairs in his first home, that changed when he rehomed him, he loves my bed and is often asleep on it during the day as well, if we can't find him we don't have to look far


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

melannie said:


> really  ? lol, well anyone that *thinks* their dogs are not dirty at all are wrong, simple test on how dirty '*they all get' *is take the dog out for a walk or let them in the garden on the lawn etc or worse still out in bad weather and when you bring them in the house have a light coloured towel/cloth to wipe them clean (wipe each foot and all the underside of the dog thoroughly) , try it and then tell me the results, LOL, I can guarantee you 100% they get pretty filthy even in quite dry weather 'especially if they go on grass' and they do or can carry germs/bugs etc of several different types, but anyway's, as I said earlier, *its everyone's own choice*, I just don't like the filth in my very expensive bed making it dirty or leaving their germs or bugs around in my bed, the bedding is either light cream or white-ish colour too and also very expensive, so its a defo no-no for me,* its just too much for some people I guess*, I also hate them slobbering all over my face and bed too, YUKKKK, lol


Yes, we get that you have a 'very expensive bed'. 

Truthfully, I don't know why you have dogs at all. You want them to live outside, you don't want them "slobbering" all over your face, (sometimes known as affection), and you don't want their filth in your bed.

My dog is not my furry baby. She has rules and boundaries she lives within, but you appear to have no feeling at all for your terrier.

I'm really thinking you're just a troll. You join this form and try winding everyone up. Why don't you just go and air your views somewhere else?


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

melannie said:


> really  ? lol, well anyone that *thinks* their dogs are not dirty at all are wrong, simple test on how dirty '*they all get' *is take the dog out for a walk or let them in the garden on the lawn etc or worse still out in bad weather and when you bring them in the house have a light coloured towel/cloth to wipe them clean (wipe each foot and all the underside of the dog thoroughly) , try it and then tell me the results


Paws get washed after walks in this house and coats get thoroughly brushed. So actually no, I'm not wrong in thinking that my dogs aren't filthy and dirty


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

Darcy used to sleep in our room in her crate but now sleeps downstairs, Biggles is crated downstairs at night. Both would be 'allowed' on the bed but the few times I've tried it during the day they never actually settled down to sleep!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Sweety said:


> Yes, we get that you have a 'very expensive bed'.
> 
> Truthfully, I don't know why you have dogs at all. You want them to live outside, you don't want them "slobbering" all over your face, (sometimes known as affection), and you don't want their filth in your bed.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more. As I've previously said, some people just shouldn't be allowed to have pets 

I also have a super king size bed with matching super expensive Egyptian cotton sheets, all of which have been slept on by dogs and puked on by kids .... Not to mention the action of making those kids in the first place.

Oh, to think of the germs .......


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> Couldn't agree more. As I've previously said, some people just shouldn't be allowed to have pets
> 
> I also have a super king size bed with matching super expensive Egyptian cotton sheets, all of which have been slept on by dogs and puked on by kids .... Not to mention the action of making those kids in the first place.
> 
> Oh, to think of the germs .......


Oh Good Lord yes. Sperm is a killer and a little bit of dust from a dog?


----------



## melannie (Sep 4, 2015)

magpie said:


> Paws get washed after walks in this house and coats get thoroughly brushed. So actually no, I'm not wrong in thinking that my dogs aren't filthy and dirty


Good stuff, glad to hear it , so you do see that they do get rather dirty etc when you wipe or wash them clean when they come in (even a bald dog would get a little dirty, lol, hehehehe) , like you I also wipe or wash mines too depending on how dirty he is and what the weather has been like too, makes common sense and keeps good hygiene too, the best way or else we would end up with mucky paws all over the place, lol, hehehehe , I suppose it would be exactly the same if the kids came in filthy, would be wash or bath time for them, and clothes washed, lol, I dont know about anyone else, but I like to have a shower before bed and when I get up and therefore in and out a nicely made clean bed, I think someone else mentioned the same thing too earlier in the thread, but yeah, he's nice and happy snoring away in his crates, seems to work, well for now anyway, lol


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Sweety said:


> Oh Good Lord yes. Sperm is a killer and a little bit of dust from a dog?


And to think dust hoovers up, don't think the other stuff does lol

But yes, thinking about it, am surprised any of us are still alive!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

mine sleep in the bedroom but not on the bed, they have a puppy pen that looks like a travel cot and snuggle down in that under baby cot duvets . Pampered or what !? But I know where they are, they're cosy, comfy and safe. I don't hear a sound until the morning, they wake up when I do and it's downstairs for wee-wees and breakfast.
Tango slept on the bed for about 2 years but we both got hot and she kept wanting to get on and off, being so small couldn't do it on her own so kept whining for help.
Reena was crate-trained when I got her so slept in a soft crate beside the bed quite contentedly , I would wake up to the sound of her tail thumping the sides of the crate.
I started put her in the pen with Tango a few months ago.
I do like having them within earshot in case they're unwell, it seems to work well.Hubby works away quite a lot so they're company too.


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Axel wasn't allowed to get on the bed for his first 2 years - basically while i was still living with my allergic ex-OH. Since the break up he's been sleeping with me every day for the last 10 months. However, I don't think he will be allowed to sleep in the bed if I was to start living with a new guy again. I was seeing someone for some time and Axel would be sleeping in his crate on those days. I'm not bothered about the dog sleeping with me when it's just me, but honestly, I do feel much more conscious of dirty bed sheets, dog hair etc when someone else has to be sleeping there too haha!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

melannie said:


> Really  ? lol, well anyone that *thinks* their dogs are not dirty at all are wrong, simple test on how dirty '*they all get' *is take the dog out for a walk or let them in the garden on the lawn etc or worse still out in bad weather and when you bring them in the house have a light coloured towel/cloth to wipe them clean (wipe each foot and all the underside of the dog thoroughly) , try it and then tell me the results, LOL, I can guarantee you 100% they get pretty filthy even in quite dry weather 'especially if they go on grass' and they do or can carry germs/bugs etc of several different types, but anyway's, as I said earlier, *its everyone's own choice*, I just don't like the filth in my very expensive bed making it dirty or leaving their germs or bugs around in my bed, the bedding is either light cream or white-ish colour too and also very expensive, so its a defo no-no for me,* its just too much for some people I guess*, I also hate them slobbering all over my face and bed too, YUKKKK, lol


My dog is dirty and she's allowed in my very very expensive bed with it's 100% white Egyptian Sheets and....... she's got black fur.......OMG eh?! Gawd love her, she snores much more quietly than most men I've shared bed with.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

melannie said:


> Good stuff, glad to hear it , so you do see that they do get rather dirty etc when you wipe or wash them clean when they come in (even a bald dog would get a little dirty, lol, hehehehe) , like you I also wipe or wash mines too depending on how dirty he is and what the weather has been like too, makes common sense and keeps good hygiene too, the best way or else we would end up with mucky paws all over the place, lol, hehehehe , I suppose it would be exactly the same if the kids came in filthy, would be wash or bath time for them, and clothes washed, lol, I dont know about anyone else, but I like to have a shower before bed and when I get up and therefore in and out a nicely made clean bed, I think someone else mentioned the same thing too earlier in the thread, but yeah, he's nice and happy snoring away in his crates, seems to work, well for now anyway, lol


Good for you.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I moved to a bungalow specifically so the dogs could come in the bedroom. As far as I'm concerned, a dog should be allowed to go wherever he likes in the house, providing it is safe for him and any young children you might have about the place. If I had expensive furnishings, I would think twice about allowing children with their sticky fingers everywhere, but then while I have dogs, I don't have expensive anything. It is a sacrifice I make because my dog is more important.

Melannie, it is not 'too much for some people' - it is that some people have different priorities. You seem to be of the opinion that everyone should think the same as you, just like my bloody in-laws! Well we don't.

I once knew a woman who had two children, a girl of 12 and a boy of six. She married a widower with two boys, aged 4 and 5 and they proceeded to fill the house with expensive antiques. Those poor kids were not allowed to move in case they damaged something. They should have left the antiques until the kids grew up; I will leave the nice clean house till I no longer have a dog.

I long for a decent car, a big saloon that goes fast, with leather seats and all the noggins, but Ferdie wouldn't go in it, so I stick to my 20 year old, rusty, muddy doggymobile.


----------



## melannie (Sep 4, 2015)

newfiesmum said:


> I moved to a bungalow specifically so the dogs could come in the bedroom. As far as I'm concerned, a dog should be allowed to go wherever he likes in the house, providing it is safe for him and any young children you might have about the place. If I had expensive furnishings, I would think twice about allowing children with their sticky fingers everywhere, but then while I have dogs, I don't have expensive anything. It is a sacrifice I make because my dog is more important.
> 
> Melannie, it is not 'too much for some people' - it is that some people have different priorities. You seem to be of the opinion that everyone should think the same as you, just like my bloody in-laws! Well we don't.
> 
> ...


Not at all, say "bloody" all day long if you like, its just rude, silly and wrong, I very clearly stated several times that its everyone's/anyone's own choice what they do with regards to taking their dog into bed etc, in fact I didn't even mention any other furniture or cars or anything so I am clueless as to why you even mention that as its not even what the op was asking about at the start of the thread ?? (what are you talking about ?), so yet again someone in here is trying to talk for me when that is 100% wrong from what I did say, I just don't know why people don't read all the posts fully and correctly before ripping into other people (I always read peoples posts carefully if I wish to reply, makes common sense, right ?), I didn't ask anyone to agree with me at all and I generally always say its a persons own choice what ever they do no matter what the subject is, tired of saying all that now, boring, to be honest it will also put other people off even asking anything because they may worry that some of you guys are ready to jump on top of them as you do me.

Anyway's, happy days are here again, maybe people will read things proper one day, LOL :Yawn:Yawn:Yawn


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

newfiesmum said:


> but Ferdie wouldn't go in it, so I stick to my 20 year old, rusty, muddy doggymobile.


Forgive me being nosey but why wouldn't he? I am thinking of something fancy next year when i have a pension to cash, of course Pip will be allowed in muck and all LOL


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

My 2 share a bed with me and OH but with a baby due in 4 weeks we have left it a touch late to wean them into the crate in spare room. I'm not overly worried as I am currently at my parents house and they sleep downstairs alone, no worries (as they used to when we lived here). 

Buying a new crate with some extra nice faux fur bedding, getting some chews and ensuring a good blast in the field before bed time is hopefully going to help them settle down, watch this space!


----------



## melannie (Sep 4, 2015)

newfiesmum said:


> I long for a decent car, a big saloon that goes fast, with leather seats and all the noggins, but Ferdie wouldn't go in it, so I stick to my 20 year old, rusty, muddy doggymobile.


Actually to be honest, I have a quite nice car with leather interior etc now that *you* raised that, lol, and guess what ? Yes, my dog lies all over the back seat stretched out and loves it very much, so yeah, he can do that, I couldn't care less about the car, its just a car, the leather suite in the house though, no chance, huge difference, lol.

Anyway, thats way off topic of what the original thread starter was asking about, but just thought I would say as *you* raised it


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

melannie said:


> Good stuff, glad to hear it , so you do see that they do get rather dirty etc when you wipe or wash them clean when they come in


Of course I see that, I didn't say they never get dirty, you should see the state of them after a walk!

And hopefully you see that it is incorrect (and quite rude) to assume that people are wrong about their own dogs


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> And to think dust hoovers up, don't think the other stuff does lol
> 
> But yes, thinking about it, am surprised any of us are still alive!


There is scientific evidence that suggests we are actually TOO clean these days. Apparently, one of the reasons that asthma, eczema and allergies are so rife in our kids now - some just don't get the chance to roll around in the dirt and splash in puddles. We need a bit of dirt in order to build up our immune systems.

A little bit of dirt does you good!


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Sorry don't know how to flip an image on my phone


----------



## XemzX (Dec 23, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> There is scientific evidence that suggests we are actually TOO clean these days. Apparently, one of the reasons that asthma, eczema and allergies are so rife in our kids now - some just don't get the chance to roll around in the dirt and splash in puddles. We need a bit of dirt in order to build up our immune systems.
> 
> A little bit of dirt does you good!


Couldn't agree more with this. As a child I played in the garden in the mud, had a bath about 3 times a week, wore the same clothes days on end, etc. My sister was once found eating worms in the garden!  I hardly ever get ill (touch wood!) I haven't had a sick day in years!


----------



## snickypoo (Jul 16, 2014)

MollySmith said:


> My dog is dirty and she's allowed in my very very expensive bed with it's 100% white Egyptian Sheets and....... she's got black fur.......OMG eh?! Gawd love her, *she snores much more quietly than most men I've shared bed with*.


She probably carries a lot less germs too!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Pupcakes said:


> My 2 share a bed with me and OH but with a baby due in 4 weeks we have left it a touch late to wean them into the crate in spare room. I'm not overly worried as I am currently at my parents house and they sleep downstairs alone, no worries (as they used to when we lived here).
> 
> Buying a new crate with some extra nice faux fur bedding, getting some chews and ensuring a good blast in the field before bed time is hopefully going to help them settle down, watch this space!


Oooo Good Luck on the birth, wishing you an easy birth and that you and baby will be fine.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2015)

My sheets are cheap and old, the bed is also cheap and old. I don't get invested in material things.

It's the same bed kids slept in when they were babies. Yes, I'm one of those hippie co-sleeping mamas who was not about to be up all night breastfeeding twins, they stayed in the bed with me. When they were old enough they graduated to a futon mattress on the floor in the bedroom. We also have dog beds on the floor for the dogs. Plenty of nights I'd wake up to check on the kids and find a kid in a dog bed, or a dog on the futon.

The dogs may be dirty, but the dirt hasn't seemed to harm any of us yet. Kids are now robust 12 year olds with excellent immune systems. Apparently animal dirt is good for you....


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

The only bed Oscar is not allowed on is Grandma's. He knows that too yet when she forgot to close her bedroom door properly, which was often, his Lordship was immediately in and aboard. 

I never really understood why she was so against Oz taking up residence because he was just a pup back then and at that time meant there was still room enough for her.

I knew I still had a photo of Oscar's crime somewhere and here it is;

Photo removed due to malicious intent.


----------



## kare (Sep 8, 2014)

I have an expensive super king bed, with an expensive real solid wood frame, and expensive bedding
We invested in the bed so all could fit on comfortably. 

The dogs together cost about £1200 so guess we have an expensive heating system too.

I wouldn't like them between the covers though.


----------



## Romeo&beast (Oct 29, 2015)

Sweety said:


> Can't speak for you, but my dog is neither dusty nor dirty and I'm fairly sure she isn't going to attack me whilst I sleep.
> 
> She curls up at the bottom of my bed and stays there all night.


"Fairly sure" isn't really a strong enough answer. dogs have been known to dream. It was said that the dog might have been dreaming about being attacked by another dog and attacked her. she had had the dog for many years with out one problem. Still leaves a dog as unpredictable....


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2015)

Romeo&beast said:


> "Fairly sure" isn't really a strong enough answer. dogs have been known to dream. It was said that the dog might have been dreaming about being attacked by another dog and attacked her. she had had the dog for many years with out one problem. Still leaves a dog as unpredictable....


Good grief... Why do you even have dogs if you don't trust them?
I guess you don't sleep with any humans in your bed either? Humans dream too you know...


----------



## Romeo&beast (Oct 29, 2015)

ouesi said:


> Good grief... Why do you even have dogs if you don't trust them?
> I guess you don't sleep with any humans in your bed either? Humans dream too you know...


DO YOU KNOW WHAT!!!! 
I didn't say the words "I don't trust my dog" 
What I said was a valid point! i saw it on TV. The dog was a well loved and part of the family. I wasn't talking about me and my dogs was I??? I actually pointed out that YOU said fairly! Fairly isn't a strong answer is it???


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

ouesi said:


> Good grief... Why do you even have dogs if you don't trust them?
> I guess you don't sleep with any humans in your bed either? Humans dream too you know...


Well quite, there's been at least one case where someone killed their spouse whilst in the throes of night terrors.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Romeo&beast said:


> "Fairly sure" isn't really a strong enough answer. dogs have been known to dream. It was said that the dog might have been dreaming about being attacked by another dog and attacked her. she had had the dog for many years with out one problem. Still leaves a dog as unpredictable....


Our akitas have free roam of the house at night and often sleep in the children's bedroom. If we never did anything that had a small risk attached no one would ever leave the house. I'm fairly sure the kids are safer with the dogs in the bedroom than walking to school


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2015)

Romeo&beast said:


> DO YOU KNOW WHAT!!!!
> I didn't say the words "I don't trust my dog"
> What I said was a valid point! i saw it on TV. The dog was a well loved and part of the family. I wasn't talking about me and my dogs was I??? I actually pointed out that YOU said fairly! Fairly isn't a strong answer is it???


I didn't say "fairly", Sweety did. 
If you look at the box to the left of each post it tells you which member posted that post.

I sleep next to my husband every night. He dreams. I don't live in fear of him attacking me in the night. 
Right now I'm on the sofa next to a great dane who is having a great dream. The only fear I have is that she will kick the coffee out of my hand if I'm not careful.

I have had a giant dog head in my lap while said giant dog is dreaming and the giant head lets out a low menacing growl. I will grant you that is unnerving. Never resulted in an attack though. Dog woke up and was fine.

Humans and dogs have existed together and slept together for eons. If there were such a risk of being attacked in one's sleep by a dreaming dog, I think we would be aware of it by now.


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

I don't know what he dreams about but for some reason Zem occasionally howls in his sleep. It'll start as a little growl then gradually turn into a proper mournful howl. He wakes up looking all confused, clearly thinking "What the hell is that noise?!" :Joyful


----------



## Romeo&beast (Oct 29, 2015)

I an done with some of you...... Every time I say some thing, some of you pull it in to little bits and go on your little rants about it. 

someone else has already said about dogs being dirty, no one has said anything to them??? I say it and some of you are there going on at me that your dogs aren't dirty bla bla bla. 
And maybe your dogs won't attack. But I wouldn't even risk it. Dogs can't tell you what is going on in their heads. 
Humans having a bad dream are completely different to dogs. 
You are just looking for an argument/debate and I am not giving it to any of you! Either be real or just don't bother replying....simples


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Animallover26 said:


> Oooo Good Luck on the birth, wishing you an easy birth and that you and baby will be fine.


Thank you  a third Terror to add to the mix!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2015)

SingingWhippet said:


> I don't know what he dreams about but for some reason Zem occasionally howls in his sleep. It'll start as a little growl then gradually turn into a proper mournful howl. He wakes up looking all confused, clearly thinking "What the hell is that noise?!" :Joyful


OMG Breez does that and it's the creepiest, weirdest noise...


----------



## jon.bda (Oct 10, 2015)

Kiyo has the run of the house 24/7 including the bed, can get a bit warm during the summer months with him curled up next to you mind!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2015)

Romeo&beast said:


> I an done with some of you...... Every time I say some thing, some of you pull it in to little bits and go on your little rants about it.
> 
> someone else has already said about dogs being dirty, no one has said anything to them??? I say it and some of you are there going on at me that your dogs aren't dirty bla bla bla.
> And maybe your dogs won't attack. But I wouldn't even risk it. Dogs can't tell you what is going on in their heads.
> ...


I thing most of us agree that dogs are dirty, just don't agree on how dirty.

As for the attacking, here's the thing: If you don't want your dog in the bed, fine. That's not a big deal.
I don't want dogs in my bed, and I'm perfectly comfortable with my decision for the dogs to not be in my bed, no need to justify it to anyone.

What I will respond to is stupid (yeah I said it) reasons for not allowing your dog in the bed.
Fear of attack is IMHO not a very well-thought out reason to keep a dog out of your bed. For one, as mentioned now several times, humans dream too, and we don't live in fear of our bed partners attacking us. @Romeo&beast, you say that is totally different. Please explain how humans dreaming and dogs dreaming are so different.

Now, if we're talking about genuine conditions like night terrors, seizure type disorders and the like, then obviously that's different. 
I've had a dog with epilepsy and he was managed entirely differently than our other dogs. 
But a normal, healthy dog does not pose a danger to sleeping humans in any way, and it is unnecessary fear mongering to pretend that they do.


----------



## Romeo&beast (Oct 29, 2015)

ouesi said:


> I thing most of us agree that dogs are dirty, just don't agree on how dirty.
> 
> As for the attacking, here's the thing: If you don't want your dog in the bed, fine. That's not a big deal.
> I don't want dogs in my bed, and I'm perfectly comfortable with my decision for the dogs to not be in my bed, no need to justify it to anyone.
> ...


I was just saying about something I saw on TV. Which flagged up warning signs for me especially seeing how upset the dog owner was that she had to put her loving pet down over allowing him/her to sleep in her bed with her. 
I don't allow this dog in my bed because he is a dirty dog. Loves dirt, has a bath to go back out the garden to roll in dirt again. As in to say "I just don't want to be clean human".
But we are not talking about humans, or are we? So if you do want me to go there then I will. Us as humans know that if we wake up in a sweat for instance, from a bad dream, we can turn to our partners and wake them up to tell them about it. Dogs cannot tell us about them can they? Like when we have a dream that was so realistic and we wake scared and shaking. ( I know I have had them) Do our dogs have them? Can they tell us about it? My daughter has real bad nightmares that effect her, but she can tell me about them when they are bothering her, can dogs tell us? . . . . can't believe it has to be explained out


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Yes in the bedrooms
Yes on the beds

No to under the duvet, strictly kept to on top of bedding and defo not on my pillows. 

I wash my bedding frequently, like every three days, sometimes more ... I like clean bedding.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2015)

Romeo&beast said:


> But we are not talking about humans, or are we? So if you do want me to go there then I will. Us as humans know that if we wake up in a sweat for instance, from a bad dream, we can turn to our partners and wake them up to tell them about it. Dogs cannot tell us about them can they? Like when we have a dream that was so realistic and we wake scared and shaking. ( I know I have had them) Do our dogs have them? Can they tell us about it? My daughter has real bad nightmares that effect her, but she can tell me about them when they are bothering her, can dogs tell us? . . . . can't believe it has to be explained out


So what are you saying? That since dogs don't have anyone to talk to when they wake up from a bad dream they're more likely to attack? 
I'm not sure I'm following here....

We had a rescue dog who did have bad dreams for a while when we first got him. We would gently wake him up and soothe him. He couldn't tell us what the dream was about but he certainly appreciated our presence and calm. He soon quit having bad dreams.


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

Romeo&beast said:


> Us as humans know that if we wake up in a sweat for instance, from a bad dream, we can turn to our partners and wake them up to tell them about it. Dogs cannot tell us about them can they? Like when we have a dream that was so realistic and we wake scared and shaking. ( I know I have had them) Do our dogs have them? Can they tell us about it? My daughter has real bad nightmares that effect her, but she can tell me about them when they are bothering her, *can dogs tell us?*


The only dog we've ever had who had proper, obviously traumatic nightmares always came to us and asked for comfort when he woke up. He couldn't explain them to us, of course, but he was clearly saying "I'm confused. I'm frightened. I need to know you're here with me and that everything is ok.".

He would come to us, we would comfort him and he'd settle back down to sleep after a little while. In fact that was when we first started letting dogs in our bed, he was much happier (and had far fewer nightmares) when he was sleeping close to us. He stopped having them altogether after a few months.

So, in essence, they _can_ tell us (at least in the only way it matters; in order to ask for comfort) and I would no more expect an otherwise trustworthy dog to react violently to a bad dream than I would an otherwise trustworthy human.


----------



## Romeo&beast (Oct 29, 2015)

Im Done.....


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Romeo&beast said:


> Im Done.....


Why? Because people don't agree with a point you made?

If your really that sensitive to people disagreeing with you may be a forum isn't the place for you.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2015)

ClaireLouise said:


> Why? Because people don't agree with a point you made?
> 
> If your really that sensitive to people disagreeing with you may be a forum isn't the place for you.


I think it's more of a case of there is no response left.
First it was dreaming dogs might attack. Well, no, humans dream and we don't worry about humans attacking in their sleep.
Then it was dogs and humans dreaming are different, which they kindly explained how, because dogs can't tell us about the dream.
But @SingingWhippet and I showed that even though dogs can't tell us about the dream, they can communicate worry and upset and we can communicate back safety and compassion. I mean, surely we can all agree that dogs and humans can indeed communicate with each other?

So points made and countered, there is really not much left to say other than, "oh, I see". But sometimes when you're emotionally invested in a discussion "oh, I see" comes out at "I'm done"


----------



## Romeo&beast (Oct 29, 2015)

ClaireLouise said:


> Why? Because people don't agree with a point you made?
> 
> If your really that sensitive to people disagreeing with you may be a forum isn't the place for you.


Its not the disagreeing at all, Its every where I post its the same few that nit pick at my every word and turn it into some pointless debate . . .


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Romeo&beast said:


> Its not the disagreeing at all, Its every where I post its the same few that nit pick at my every word and turn it into some pointless debate . . .


What words? You could maybe pause before you hit the green button too. Works both ways


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

My late cat attacked us more in the bedroom than any dog I've owned. He used to proper go for toes, humans were far more interesting as scratch posts than toys.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't let my dogs sleep in my bed. Two shed heavy and drool heaps, they're country dogs who do invariably get very grubby (I do clean them obviously, but I still don't want them in my bed) and at the end of the day, four dogs, me and the husband in one bed just isn't going to work! 

They do however come on the sofas. They drape themselves all over me and I often doze off in the evenings under a pile of dogs. Two of them weigh more than me. What a life it would be if we feared getting close to our sleeping dogs through fear of attack. I like them best when they're sleepy!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

steveshanks said:


> Forgive me being nosey but why wouldn't he? I am thinking of something fancy next year when i have a pension to cash, of course Pip will be allowed in muck and all LOL


He's too big; he wouldn't fit. He will fit in a big estate car, a people mover providing the sides aren't too high and anything else of that type. Not a four wheel drive as it would be too high for him to jump into. I have a very old Renault Scenic which I bought on Gumtree for £400 and took all the seats out of the back. It was just right for Ferdie and Diva, but now I just have him it is still just right.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

melannie said:


> Actually to be honest, I have a quite nice car with leather interior etc now that *you* raised that, lol, and guess what ? Yes, my dog lies all over the back seat stretched out and loves it very much, so yeah, he can do that, I couldn't care less about the car, its just a car, the leather suite in the house though, no chance, huge difference, lol.
> 
> Anyway, thats way off topic of what the original thread starter was asking about, but just thought I would say as *you* raised it


But that proves my point; each to his own. If I have a nice car, I don't want a hairy, slobbery, muddy dog in it. That is why I don't have a nice car. I bought the car for the dogs. If I had nice furniture and stuff I wouldn't want the same hairy, slobbery, etc on it. That is why I don't have nice furniture. I bought a leather suite so the dog could get on it without leaving hairs all over it. Everything I have, I bought with the dogs in mind.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Well...he is technically not allowed on beds..but now and then sneaks in!
Very unfair because Garfield is allowed! Ask OH why such injustice!
Again the cat is allowed to sleep in our bedroom in washing basket ( his choice!)....dog has to stay out ( on the sofa or his bed)...or he sneaks into kids beds...
OH says that the cat is cleaner! Not true! Only more persistent...after months of sleepless nights he just gave in and let the cat stay...


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh god..Thai dreams 





I think I best watch out if the TV is to be believed :Jawdrop


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Cian comes upstairs with me most nights until OH comes to bed. If OH is away Cian stay sleeps all night. Last week I had all 3 in bed dirty stinking animals they are I woke up looking like I'd been rolling in mud  seriously though not sure how I made it through the night between dirt and fear of being eaten in my sleep..










Am I at risk in this situation too?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Romeo&beast said:


> "Fairly sure" isn't really a strong enough answer. dogs have been known to dream. It was said that the dog might have been dreaming about being attacked by another dog and attacked her. she had had the dog for many years with out one problem. Still leaves a dog as unpredictable....


I was being sarcastic.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

seeed it on tv- must be 100% true........ Was probably reported in the daily fail too


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Romeo&beast said:


> Its not the disagreeing at all, Its every where I post its the same few that nit pick at my every word and turn it into some pointless debate . . .


No. Several on this thread have said their dogs don't sleep in the humans' bed.

What you did was to say that and then go on to suggest that anyone who allows their dog in their bed/house lives in a filthy, "unhygienic" house and sleeps in a dirty bed.

I have two dogs here through the day and they have the run of the house and garden. I can assure you that my house is very clean indeed. So is my bed, as I have a modern, innovative, wondrous piece of equipment called a washing machine. 

If you prefer your dogs to live in the kitchen with the door wide open or in the garden, that's your choice, but why imply that those of us who want our dogs to live as members of the family live in filthy houses?


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm glad my old pooch didn't decide to eat me whilst I slept  or my husband



















She was only allowed on the bed after we moved to a bungalow as before then she was never allowed upstairs and again she was only allowed to get on the bed when one of us vacated it owing to the size of her.


----------



## melannie (Sep 4, 2015)

Romeo&beast said:


> Its not the disagreeing at all, Its every where I post its the same few that nit pick at my every word and turn it into some pointless debate . . .


@Romeo&beast , its not just you they constantly pick on trust me, if you look at lots and lots of threads and posts the usual suspects are always there dishing out extremely unrequired comments towards loads of users including me too, this forum honestly must rank as about the most unwelcoming forum I have ever joined in my life to be honest.

I dont think they realise that other people looking in on this type of behaviour will either not join the forum or may be scared away because they are too scared to ask things in case they get abused too, is that a good way to run or use a forum ? I doubt it, its good to see someone like yourself and myself who actually stand up to bullies, dont let them stamp you into the ground and wear you down, you are too good for that nonsense :Smug


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> seeed it on tv- must be 100% true........ Was probably reported in the daily fail too


Now you mention it...
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...--I-love-new-face-says-model-savaged-dog.html


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Sweety said:


> I was being sarcastic.


Before you attempt to apply any future sarcasm, might I suggest you attach the following gif to clear up any confusion.


*I'm Fairly Sure!*









​


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

melannie said:


> @Romeo&beast , its not just you they constantly pick on trust me, if you look at lots and lots of threads and posts the usual suspects are always there dishing out extremely unrequired comments towards loads of users including me too, this forum honestly must rank as about the most unwelcoming forum I have ever joined in my life to be honest.
> 
> I dont think they realise that other people looking in on this type of behaviour will either not join the forum or may be scared away because they are too scared to ask things in case they get abused too, is that a good way to run or use a forum ? I doubt it, its good to see someone like yourself and myself who actually stand up to bullies, dont let them stamp you into the ground and wear you down, you are too good for that nonsense :Smug


Oh here we go!! Bullies. People disagree with you and chose to advise you, that it's not the dog at fault but you and the fact you want a quick fix to inflict pain or discomfort to your dog and they are bullies???? I would rather stand up for dogs, they don't have a voice... So if telling you and Romeo not to inflict pain on your dog or being concerned about their welfare because people haven't a clue is bullying, I hope they carry on!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2015)

MollySmith said:


> My late cat attacked us more in the bedroom than any dog I've owned. He used to proper go for toes, humans were far more interesting as scratch posts than toys.


If someone was going to attack me in my sleep it would hands down be my cat!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2015)

McKenzie said:


> If someone was going to attack me in my sleep it would hands down be my cat!


I shouldn't laugh, but that made me giggle.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Freddie sleeps in my room, but he has a little memory foam bed in front of my radiator


----------



## melannie (Sep 4, 2015)

Meezey said:


> Oh here we go!! Bullies. People disagree with you and chose to advise you, that it's not the dog at fault but you and the fact you want a quick fix to inflict pain or discomfort to your dog and they are bullies???? I would rather stand up for dogs, they don't have a voice... So if telling you and Romeo not to inflict pain on your dog or being concerned about their welfare because people haven't a clue is bullying, I hope they carry on!!!!


If you and the rest of the usual suspects could just read all my posts ( and other peoples posts) in all my threads carefully and in full then there would be no need for you to even say the words that you have decided to make up yourself again just now with those comments, it just looks like all the usual suspects either cant or dont read posts and threads properly before they start to let their fingers go mad typing a whole load of fake/false/inacurrate nonsense, do you get a kick out of harassing people in that way, do the rest of the usual suspects ??

Go have a look around the forum and read a lot of peoples threads and posts (not just mines) and you will be lucky if you can find a few in a row without coming across the usual suspects either in the act or having been in the harassing act, its a cert :Yawn:Yawn:Yawn


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2015)

It's always the usual suspects, never the unusual suspects....
:Bag


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

melannie said:


> If you and the rest of the usual suspects could just read all my posts ( and other peoples posts) in all my threads carefully and in full then there would be no need for you to even say the words that you have decided to make up yourself again just now with those comments, it just looks like all the usual suspects either cant or dont read posts and threads properly before they start to let their fingers go mad typing a whole load of fake/false/inacurrate nonsense, do you get a kick out of harassing people in that way, do the rest of the usual suspects ??
> 
> Go have a look around the forum and read a lot of peoples threads and posts and you will be lucky if you can find a few in a row without coming across the usual suspects either in the act or having been in the harassing act, its a cert :Yawn:Yawn:Yawn


So you think it's normal that people consider using pain as a quick fix training method? In a matter of weeks to jump from on means of inflicting pain to another?? I don't think just because you chose not to makes you a better person you asked in both cases the best way to inflict pain!!!


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

melannie said:


> If you and the rest of the usual suspects could just read all my posts ( and other peoples posts) in all my threads carefully and in full then there would be no need for you to even say the words that you have decided to make up yourself again just now with those comments, it just looks like all the usual suspects either cant or dont read posts and threads properly before they start to let their fingers go mad typing a whole load of fake/false/inacurrate nonsense, do you get a kick out of harassing people in that way, do the rest of the usual suspects ??
> 
> Go have a look around the forum and read a lot of peoples threads and posts (not just mines) and you will be lucky if you can find a few in a row without coming across the usual suspects either in the act or having been in the harassing act, its a cert :Yawn:Yawn:Yawn


If you find this forum so dreadful, why are you here?


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

ouesi said:


> It's always the usual suspects, never the unusual suspects....
> :Bag


Great film...

If it's the same people how can they be suspects? Surely by the fact they are involved in all these rows would mean they are not just suspects??? Hmmmmm .... Mr Mustard with the candlestick....


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Now I'm sat here wondering if I'm a "usual suspect" 

Do we get a prize?


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2015)

StormyThai said:


> Now I'm sat here wondering if I'm a "usual suspect"
> 
> Do we get a prize?


Yes. 
You get a goat.
Wait, I think you got MY goat!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> Now I'm sat here wondering if I'm a "usual suspect"
> 
> Do we get a prize?


I'd like to be unique not usual.... *Tuts* ohhhhhhh or maybe it's a new band line up Meezey and the Usual Suspects... Not sure it has a head lining ring to it mind!!!


----------



## melannie (Sep 4, 2015)

:Yawn:Yawn:Yawn:Yawn:Yawn


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Ohhhhhh Meezey and the Meerkat's? Meezey and the Honey badgers? 

I am liking the Honeybadgers! 

Or Goats So Simple.....


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Goats so simple gets my vote


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Oh dear


----------



## kare (Sep 8, 2014)

melannie said:


> If you and the rest of the usual suspects could just read all my posts ( and other peoples posts) in all my threads carefully and in full then there would be no need for you to even say the words that you have decided to make up yourself again just now with those comments, it just looks like all the usual suspects either cant or dont read posts and threads properly before they start to let their fingers go mad typing a whole load of fake/false/inacurrate nonsense, do you get a kick out of harassing people in that way, do the rest of the usual suspects ??
> 
> Go have a look around the forum and read a lot of peoples threads and posts (not just mines) and you will be lucky if you can find a few in a row without coming across the usual suspects either in the act or having been in the harassing act, its a cert


To be fair it is the majority of the forum that can recognise a muppet as a muppet

Its just that some have the time or typing ability to express it in more eloquent and through ways than most can be bothered to.

I tend to come across a thread, see things I agree with, hit like and don't bother to repeat it myself.

So, if one feels the 'usual suspects' treat them like a muppet then it is likely the tip of the muppet feeling iceberg. You know, naming no names... but if the shock collar fits!


----------



## melannie (Sep 4, 2015)

kare said:


> To be fair it is the majority of the forum that can recognise a muppet as a muppet
> 
> Its just that some have the time or typing ability to express it in more eloquent and through ways than most can be bothered to.
> 
> ...


Well I can only guess that it takes a muppet to know a muppet, correct ? So go figure, your the 
one that seems to know all about muppets, I certainly dont igeon

Is this a dog forum or a forum for insulting others ? Seems that way to me, how childish.

I am very glad to say that even during all the abusive posts directed at me constantly I have never ever stooped so low
that I lowered myself enough to even get frustrated, or abusive back, bored to be honest a little, a good forum spoiled
by just a few, its a pity that, hmmmm, now off to watch more of the muppet show :Yawn:Yawn:Yawn


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

melannie said:


> Well I can only guess that it takes a muppet to know a muppet, correct ? So go figure.
> 
> Is this a dog forum or a forum for insulting others ? Seems that way to me, how childish.
> 
> ...


Extensive research has proved that, no, it doesn't take a muppet to know a muppet.

Hope this helps.


----------



## melannie (Sep 4, 2015)

:Yawn:Yawn:Yawn YAWN


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2015)

I know Kermit and Miss Piggy. And Cookie Monster... Oh I love Cookie Monster :Happy


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Miss Piggy is a girl after my own heart.

If anyone pees her off, she doesn't waste words, she socks them one.


----------



## melannie (Sep 4, 2015)

Maybe some people will see themselves in this image


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh definitely.

Miss Piggy, without a doubt, but I am a huge fan of Animal.


----------



## jon.bda (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

melannie said:


> Maybe some people will see themselves in this image
> 
> View attachment 250222


Oh guess what it could be educational for you see Animal at the back with the metal collar and thick metal chain attached to it remember his behaviour?????


----------



## melannie (Sep 4, 2015)

:Yawn:Yawn:Yawn


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

Miss Piggy reminds me to much of my ex Wife I like Animal Grrrrrrrrr LOL


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

McKenzie said:


> If someone was going to attack me in my sleep it would hands down be my cat!


My Cat loves to use me as a spring board while I'm asleep so she can bounce on the walls and over the bed and I can't count the number of times I've woken up with cat scratches on my hands. 
No injuries from the dog though apart from a dog hair in my eye (god that hurt) now I make sure to change my pillow every couple days as he likes to sleep with his head on it when I'm out.


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

Well this thread certainly changed its course quickly!

Gone was the innocent discussion about dogs on beds, to germ ridden monsters that will kill you as you sleep! 

I really wonder sometimes if people read what they write


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> There is scientific evidence that suggests we are actually TOO clean these days. Apparently, one of the reasons that asthma, eczema and allergies are so rife in our kids now - some just don't get the chance to roll around in the dirt and splash in puddles. We need a bit of dirt in order to build up our immune systems.
> 
> A little bit of dirt does you good!


There is evidence that owning a pet improves immunity in children too, so there !!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Romeo&beast said:


> "Fairly sure" isn't really a strong enough answer. dogs have been known to dream. It was said that the dog might have been dreaming about being attacked by another dog and attacked her. she had had the dog for many years with out one problem. Still leaves a dog as unpredictable....


I read this ( or similar ) report of a dog attacking her owner, she bit her nose off ! I wonder if the owner was snoring and the dog sensed as a threatening growl in her sleepy state. I guess we'll never know.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Goodness, I never knew that such an innocent subject as allowing a pet to sleep in your room or your bed could produce such emotive responses!! I can only say to all of you involved in these petty, childish little squabbles - half term is over, you are not in the playground and I believe the majority of you are adults! Act like it!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

melannie said:


> @Romeo&beast , its not just you they constantly pick on trust me, if you look at lots and lots of threads and posts the usual suspects are always there dishing out extremely unrequired comments towards loads of users including me too, this forum honestly must rank as about the most unwelcoming forum I have ever joined in my life to be honest.
> 
> I dont think they realise that other people looking in on this type of behaviour will either not join the forum or may be scared away because they are too scared to ask things in case they get abused too, is that a good way to run or use a forum ? I doubt it, its good to see someone like yourself and myself who actually stand up to bullies, dont let them stamp you into the ground and wear you down, you are too good for that nonsense :Smug


I care about animal welfare as I have already said on my post that was in reply to your quick fix of a citrus spray. I do not believe fixes, I believe in engaging and supporting dogs. As I have already said, I've tried a shock collar and suggested you did - have you? I assume you still use one? I politely stated that to you and advised on other options as I do understand that there is freedom of speech on a forum.

As I've already said to @Romeo&beast, offering up alternative suggestions that are based on better science and kindness is not being a bully. I would much rather that you or @Romeo&beast or anyone else picked up that using a clicker might be more fun and more effective (specifically in your case kinder than a shock collar). That's purely to do with the welfare of your dogs. That's all. Dogs are so important, so beautiful and I am sure we can all agree on that. How we support then is where we disagree completely but once again (and as I always will in reply to your responses to a thread) I encourage you to adopt a more positive attitude to training your dog and thus their life with you.

You can both kick back - especially you, but please do not ever assume that anyone would be influenced by your training methods or the presumption that your dog is burden, which is how it seems to come across in your life. I was watching a Clever Dog DVD this evening and Sarah Whitehead was talking about how picking up a clicker makes her happy and I did think of you even though I dont' know you and thought how sad it was that you had no idea what that felt like, but worse that your dog doesn't either. Argue back at me if you wish but there's nothing you can do to change my mind and I refute that makes me a bully. Using a shock collar on your dog and employing cruel fixes makes you a much bigger bully in my eyes.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes both mine allowed in the bedroom . Libby chi sleeps under the covers with me but Pip prefers his own bed most of the time.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

XemzX said:


> I thought it was pretty scary myself! lol


A Halloween dog !


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

Duchess sleeps on her own bed at the foot of my bed for most of the night then jumps up on the bed for the last hour for a snuggle.


----------



## PadsPops (Nov 1, 2015)

I think it's more for my comfort that I let Paddy on the bed, love a good snuggle with my boy, but he does have his own bed and sleeps in it at the side of mine!


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

newfiesmum said:


> But that proves my point; each to his own. If I have a nice car, I don't want a hairy, slobbery, muddy dog in it. That is why I don't have a nice car. I bought the car for the dogs. If I had nice furniture and stuff I wouldn't want the same hairy, slobbery, etc on it. That is why I don't have nice furniture. I bought a leather suite so the dog could get on it without leaving hairs all over it. Everything I have, I bought with the dogs in mind.


Ahh well you can have both actually. I have a lovely car, a 2015 Seat Leon FR Sport Tourer 1.8 with Alcantara heated seats. I bought a Boot Buddy for the Boot (trunk) and a dog guard. Duchess has that area and she cannot mess it up as the Boot Buddy is basically just a big plastic box and I have the rest of the car which is always lovely and clean.


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

My dog? That filthy beast? On my bed?!










Never...


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

You can't say no to Jack Russell's!


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Spent thousands doing up the upstairs, spent loads on bedding, carpets and bought a very nice all leather interior car, the latter specifically for ease of wipe down (it's filthy!) and I couldn't care less how filthy the dogs are, they come upstairs. I got annoyed at Zak running up the new beige carpeted stairs with muddy feet, but shock, horror, it brushed off when dry. 









I don't imagine my dogs would ever attack me, they're far too soppy and I think such an incident must be extremely rare. As for the dirt, I could care less. I'm perfectly happy to shove my hands in bags of raw lung and I shovel horse sh!t daily. I'm not precious. Just take up your carpets, lay tile, it's loads easier to clean.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I'll have you know I hoover my bed every morning. How ever clean you think you are your bed still has millions of skin particles in it - 10 million per night for a couple to be precise not to mention sweat and hair so I'm really not bothered about adding a few million dog hairs to the party 

http://www.duvetland.com/faq/how-dirty-is-your-bed/

While it is fairly obvious that you will shed skin particles throughout the day but did you know that the average person will shed around 600,000 particles of skin each and every hour of each and every day. So during an average eight-hour sleep you could potentially shed nearly 5,000,000 particles of skin. Now, let us assume that you have a partner who also sleeps in the same bed for the same amount of time. If we simply double the number of particles you will get an astonishing 10 million particles of skin freshly laid on to your bedding each and every night.

Nearly 34,000,000 particles of skin will be on your bedding if you wash your sheets and covers every seven days.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I'll have you know I hoover my bed every morning. How ever clean you think you are your bed still has millions of skin particles in it - 10 million per night for a couple to be precise not to mention sweat and hair so I'm really not bothered about adding a few million dog hairs to the party
> 
> http://www.duvetland.com/faq/how-dirty-is-your-bed/
> 
> ...


Thats it...... burn the bed we need a new one :Yuck


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Dirty big dog tonight nicking OH's pillow..... As for getting attacked could get struck by lightening, hit by a UFO , partners, parents even children attack world's a pretty nasty place, I'd still rather enjoy life's little pleasures and comforts rather than live in a bubble wrapped ssanitised world...... Life is to bloody short!!!


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

kare said:


> So, if one feels the 'usual suspects' treat them like a muppet then it is likely the tip of the muppet feeling iceberg. You know, naming no names... but if the shock collar fits!


Thanks! This made me properly belly laugh :Hilarious


----------



## melannie (Sep 4, 2015)

:Yawn:Yawn:Yawn


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

cbcdesign said:


> Ahh well you can have both actually. I have a lovely car, a 2015 Seat Leon FR Sport Tourer 1.8 with Alcantara heated seats. I bought a Boot Buddy for the Boot (trunk) and a dog guard. Duchess has that area and she cannot mess it up as the Boot Buddy is basically just a big plastic box and I have the rest of the car which is always lovely and clean.


There is no way a newfie would fit in something like that, never mind two newfies. I have no idea what sort of car that is, but heated seats? I hate those. I had a car with those once; made me think I'd wet myself. Nevertheless, two newfies in an estate car might just fit into the boot end, but Ferdie would never go in there. He doesn't like closed spaces. I always had to have the seats down on the Volvo estate for the dogs. I have seen people in the car park with their towels and bowls of water, washing and drying their dogs before they let them in the car. Not on your life! If you want to go to all that trouble, that is your choice - I don't. It is the dog's car, not mine. I am just the chauffeur.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> I have no idea what sort of car that is, but heated seats? I hate those. I had a car with those once; made me think I'd wet myself.
> 
> I have seen people in the car park with their towels and bowls of water, washing and drying their dogs before they let them in the car


That is exactly how I felt the first time I sat in a car with heated seats! My bum also doesn't tend to be that cold anyway tbh. I have plenty of natural insulation back there 

We dry Phoebe off with a towel before she gets in the car if she's really wet or mucky. Only because it helps to keep the back seats a wee bit cleaner for when a human has to sit in there. We also have a bowl of water.. but that's for her to drink


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

This is OUR bed ..... sleep on it at your peril!


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I'll have you know I hoover my bed every morning. How ever clean you think you are your bed still has millions of skin particles in it - 10 million per night for a couple to be precise not to mention sweat and hair so I'm really not bothered about adding a few million dog hairs to the party
> 
> http://www.duvetland.com/faq/how-dirty-is-your-bed/
> 
> ...


Excuse me, while I go and change my bed  (With the OH still in it, that should get rid of a few bazillion skin flakes...!!)


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

Pupcakes said:


> You can't say no to Jack Russell's!


Mine is only allowed on the bed when invited - he sleeps on the floor (on his memory foam mattress, on the floor!) unless I have a rare Sunday afternoon granny nap, and then he is invited up, although to be honest he usually prefers his own bed!


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

No, but only because my OH says no. If I sleep on the sofa for whatever reason, then yes Muttly shares my duvet and pillow  But always on top the Duvet, wouldn't have him under it.
OH doesn't like him upstairs at all, but I bring him up with me when I clean up there or change the bedding on a weekend.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> you will get an astonishing 10 million particles of skin freshly laid on to your bedding each and every night.
> .


Im fairly sure that most of mine is contained in my pj's......:Wideyed I really should change them more often!

Couple of people on this forum at the moment whose elevators really dont go all the way up to the top, isnt there?!
Just realiesed that whilst the Midget Army dont attack me in my sleep, even though I shove them about and kick them for half the night one fo them does in fact try to do me in!:Nailbiting If Alfie is in the bed when I wake up he immeadietley throws himself onto my head and suffocates me (hopefully he throws hims on top upside down as well, or else I get a faceful of doggy rude bits!). Nothing gets you out of bed like the pressing need for oxygen.
Im def not bothered about doggy germs either, I save my worry for work were I could pick up something nasty from a patient if I dont follow rules. Im really not worried that I'll catch distemper or kennel cough coz the dogs are filthy wee beast!LOL:Hilarious


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Romeo&beast said:


> No way!
> I saw this thing on tv a few years back of a dog attacking its owner while they were asleep in bed together.
> Plus all that dog hair and dirt, you know the dog dust dirt, in my bed? No I don't think so.
> They sleep out the kitchen with a large plastic dog bed with a dog pillow. The colour of the pillow is disgusting. I am not allowed to take it out every time I try to move it he stops me. So I don't disturb his bed he doesn't disturb mine.


Imagine Muddy in your bed! You may have to re-think the daily baths if you did! :Hilarious

If anything, I would be worried about rolling on lil Muttly and hurting him.


----------



## Romeo&beast (Oct 29, 2015)

@Muttly I don't know if it would be his stink left over, or his Muddy paws every where, or the fact that He loves to destroy soft things like QUILTS aaaaaaannnnnddddd PILLOWS lol its his thing to tare it up, lots of white fluff every where then bark and fight with the white fluff lol The children always give him teddies :Facepalm So he has got used to taring up soft things now.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

catz4m8z said:


> Im fairly sure that most of mine is contained in my pj's......:Wideyed I really should change them more often!
> 
> Couple of people on this forum at the moment whose elevators really dont go all the way up to the top, isnt there?!
> Just realiesed that whilst the Midget Army dont attack me in my sleep, even though I shove them about and kick them for half the night one fo them does in fact try to do me in!:Nailbiting If Alfie is in the bed when I wake up he immeadietley throws himself onto my head and suffocates me (hopefully he throws hims on top upside down as well, or else I get a faceful of doggy rude bits!). Nothing gets you out of bed like the pressing need for oxygen.
> Im def not bothered about doggy germs either, I save my worry for work were I could pick up something nasty from a patient if I dont follow rules. Im really not worried that I'll catch distemper or kennel cough coz the dogs are filthy wee beast!LOL:Hilarious


That really did make me belly laugh ... Nowt like working in care or nursing to cure you of a fear of germs is there? (although ......) I don't normally think of my own hygiene after picking up dog poop, but always feel ready for.a bath after cleaning a commode.

No doubt I'm also a fully paid-up member of the Usual Suspects, but in this case, I believe innocent of any crime committed in this thread .. I might be wrong.

@melannie, may I suggest going to your expensive luxury bed, with your expensive luxury sheets if you're that tired?

Otherwise, if you're that bored, why in the name of creation are you still taking part? You choose to open this thread (note - I said OPEN, not create) every time you click or tap on it. If it bores you, stop clicking or tapping ... It makes you look like a Muppet!


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Romeo&beast said:


> @Muttly I don't know if it would be his stink left over, or his Muddy paws every where, or the fact that He loves to destroy soft things like QUILTS aaaaaaannnnnddddd PILLOWS lol its his thing to tare it up, lots of white fluff every where then bark and fight with the white fluff lol The children always give him teddies :Facepalm So he has got used to taring up soft things now.


Oh Muttly loves to destroy soft things too  But I once found him cuddling one of lil uns toys, was so sweet, so I gave him one of her ones she wanted to chuck out and...well, the leg was gone by the time I turned round 10 seconds later.:Shifty


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

McKenzie said:


> If someone was going to attack me in my sleep it would hands down be my cat!


I woke up once at my cat attacking my leg as it was hanging out the bed  I had scratches all over my knee and down my leg


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Hanwombat said:


> I woke up once at my cat attacking my leg as it was hanging out the bed  I had scratches all over my knee and down my leg


This is a nightly occurrence in our house. 5am he sneaks under the covers and sinks his teeth into my toes. Then when you yank your leg up towards your body in pain, he dives on your leg with his claws out and bites again


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> I woke up once at my cat attacking my leg as it was hanging out the bed  I had scratches all over my knee and down my leg


My Aunts cat used to jump off door or wardrobes on to you on the bed.........If my dogs start that they will be banned from the bedroom


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Nettles said:


> This is a nightly occurrence in our house. 5am he sneaks under the covers and sinks his teeth into my toes. Then when you yank your leg up towards your body in pain, he dives on your leg with his claws out and bites again


 I thought my cat was evil 
My cat is pretty evil.. a pure b**tard but this is the first time hes attacked me in bed


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

My cat Bob used to launch off the wardrobe - usually landing on my stomach! Jones would sit on the shelves above the bed and drop things onto my face. Or wake me up trying to break into the wardrobe or drawers. Dru just attacks toes, or any other body part that may sneak out from under the covers during the night.
Don't allow them in the bedroom overnight now either! (they are allowed in the rest of the time though, just not while I'm trying to sleep!)

ETA - I did find a lovely soggy hairball on the bed the other day, that was nice!


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Hanwombat said:


> I thought my cat was evil
> My cat is pretty evil.. a pure b**tard but this is the first time hes attacked me in bed


Seriously, it happens EVERY night. It's his favourite game! Our next door neighbours called my OH over last night and told him our cat had gone in their bedroom window, climbed under their covers and attacked their feet during the night :Bag He said he and his wife had no idea what was under their covers with them and both leapt out of bed petrified. Thankfully they're cat people and found it hilarious :Bag:Bag:Bag


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Nettles said:


> Seriously, it happens EVERY night. It's his favourite game! Our next door neighbours called my OH over last night and told him our cat had gone in their bedroom window, climbed under their covers and attacked their feet during the night :Bag He said he and his wife had no idea what was under their covers with them and both leapt out of bed petrified. Thankfully they're cat people and found it hilarious :Bag:Bag:Bag


OMG  haha!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

yup, its def the cats you have to watch out for! One of my old cats Banjo was a horror for owner abuse (he even managed to bite clean through my thumbnail when giving him a wormer one time!). More importantly if you left your fingers out he would start to lick and chew them and bite really hard....I have no doubt if I passed out I would of woken up with 2 stumps!:Nailbiting

Worst case Ive heard so far is from my best friend though. Happily dozing in thin summer pj's with a cat asleep in her lap...sudden loud noise outside, causing said cat to launch itself off of her crotch with all claws extended!!:Wideyed:Hurting She avoided reconstructive surgery but was walking funny for several weeks afterwards!! (and I laughed like a drain when she told me!!LOL:Hilarious).


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

One of our Siamese peed on us in bed, through the quilt, as we don't know which one all 4 are banned for life....


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

We had a cat that would slide in under the covers and then lick the back of your thigh, I forgot to tell my now husband about this the first night he ever stayed over, and being that he had never been round cats before he left from the bed screaming  The worse my two cats do is too jump on me usually targeting the bladder in the morning to get me up or have a squabble under the bed but they are pretty good and not biters


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

newfiesmum said:


> There is no way a newfie would fit in something like that, never mind two newfies. I have no idea what sort of car that is, but heated seats? I hate those. I had a car with those once; made me think I'd wet myself. Nevertheless, two newfies in an estate car might just fit into the boot end, but Ferdie would never go in there. He doesn't like closed spaces. I always had to have the seats down on the Volvo estate for the dogs. I have seen people in the car park with their towels and bowls of water, washing and drying their dogs before they let them in the car. Not on your life! If you want to go to all that trouble, that is your choice - I don't. It is the dog's car, not mine. I am just the chauffeur.


Actually a Newfie would fit into a large estate car lined with a Boot Buddy. It is a plastic liner that is custom made to fit whatever sized boot you have so if have an estate car with a large boot, the buddy will be large too. Its just a liner that covers the interior surfaces. I grant you two presents more of an issue but you can also get boot buddies that fit the car with the rear seats down. The point is you can have a nice car if you so choose and there are options even for people with two whopping great dogs to accommodate.

Ok, so you don't like heated seats, they are an option that is all. I like them, they are lovely in winter for short trips when the heater isn't terribly effective. Also there is nothing like a heated seat after a long walk in the cold. It warms you up nicely. Great for bad backs too. My car is an estate by the way.


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

I don't, because I'm a light sleeper and she would keep me awake. She has slept on the bed occasionally, but usually when I'm away and OH takes her up. The cats sleep on bed during day but again not overnight.


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

My car is absolutely filthy LOL and very old, Pip sits in the front (seat belt of course) so I was thinking of leather seats for ease of cleaning (i tell myself if i get a nice car i will clean it) but i was thinking they may be slippy, anyone else have similar ?...........Steve


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

steveshanks said:


> My car is absolutely filthy LOL and very old, Pip sits in the front (seat belt of course) so I was thinking of leather seats for ease of cleaning (i tell myself if i get a nice car i will clean it) but i was thinking they may be slippy, anyone else have similar ?...........Steve


They will probably get scratched. The best way would be to get a seat cover for the dog's seat so you can take it off and wash it.


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

Yeah leather and dogs don't really mix in my experience. My old girl ruined the leather on the back seat of one of my old cars.


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

The first time we brought Misty home I kept her in my bedroom as I thought she may be scared in her new home...well, the little DARLING attacked me on top the covers as I shouted for my mum to come and help me, I peered back the cover and these two saucer eyes were gazing at me ready to pounce again!

Misty often goes next door and attacks them in their bed too! The have made her a castle in their garden and treat her like their own and she's still a meanie! I often wake up at my parents to Sammie the neighbours cat, curled up in a ball next to my head and Misty staring daggers by my feet! Cats hey?!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

The opposite happens...
Sometimes I sneak to sleep with Scrip on the sofa...( Avoiding snoring OH)....
Garf tried to sleep on my neck...but he purred really loud!


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

All these posts about cats reminds me of when one of my rabbits (before we got him a wifey-bun) lived in the house. Husband used to open the baby gate to the bedroom he was living in and he'd hurtle like a maniac into our bedroom and jump on me in bed lol. Then he'd bomb round the landing, round the bedroom and back again a few times..... bouncing on and off the bed in the process......Still have rabbit sized bite marks on my pillow cases!! 

The rabbits live outside now but will probably move back indoors with us when we move for a while. They won't be able to do that anymore though as Teddy would try and join in lol.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Just seen this thread since I posted way back on page one - it seems to of taken off somewhat since then 

I've never been attacked by my pets or children but my OH of the last 27 years has attacked me whilst he has been sleeping  
Whilst camping as I tried to get into bed he pushed me back out and shouted for me to get out asking who I was, when dreaming of skydiving he went into hold and accidently punched me in the face, and once when he had shingles he was dreaming he was being stabbed because of the pain and grabbed me by the throat, luckily I managed to wake him up but it was pretty scary for a moment 
So maybe I should stop the OH sleeping in my bed and start letting the dogs, it might be safer 



Hanlou said:


> All these posts about cats reminds me of when one of my rabbits (before we got him a wifey-bun) lived in the house. Husband used to open the baby gate to the bedroom he was living in and he'd hurtle like a maniac into our bedroom and jump on me in bed lol. Then he'd bomb round the landing, round the bedroom and back again a few times..... bouncing on and off the bed in the process......Still have rabbit sized bite marks on my pillow cases!!
> 
> The rabbits live outside now but will probably move back indoors with us when we move for a while. They won't be able to do that anymore though as Teddy would try and join in lol.


My daughter's house rabbit runs up the stairs and jumps on the bed for morning snuggles too


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

The dogs play musical beds in our house some nights or more often mornings.

Indie starts off in the library



Arthur starts off in the spare room and Colt starts off on our bed. When my OH gets up at 6:30 Arthur comes in to our bed or should I say into OH's place





while Colt moves into Arthur's bed in the spare room



and Indie joins Arthur on our bed


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

My OH and I are more of a danger to Phoebe than she is to us. We both move around a lot when we sleep and it's a miracle if both of us wake up at the right end of the bed. More times than enough I've woke up with OH's knee in my face or my feet on his pillow. The bed looks like a tornado has swept through the room by morning.


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

Cuillin the fidget sleeps in his crate as Angus strenuously objects to being stood on or bitten when he's asleep (and these days sometimes while awake). He doesn't mind as he gets bedtime sweeties in his crate so takes himself off there when he reckons it's sleepy time. He's sometimes allowed to come to my bed for early morning cuddles after an early garden break if I'm going back to bed but often prefers back to sleep in his own bed.
Angus has free reign of the house at night and chooses his bed, the settee, the cold hard floor or my bed depending on how hot/cold he is. His only real bad habit is moving to sleep on top of me and trap me in one place when he hears Cuillin stirring because he doesn't like me getting up to take the wee one out and not him (he is allowed out for a garden break with Cuillin if he wants/needs but big grown up collies don't do early mornings.
I don't have any heating so it suits me to have a hot hairy heater on the bed when it's a cold night.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

My dogs have the run of the cottage (we are all on one level) and can decide where they want to sleep. There are various dog beds scattered around the place and they usually settle on one each. Zak is the only one who gets on the bed but I think he gets too hot so gets off after a short time.


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

I just can't convince Horace to sleep in a dog bed, or his crate for that matter. He's very much a sofa dog


----------

